# labs at physical



## daah cpc (May 15, 2011)

Whats the proper code to use for when labs are ordered at a  physical and being done strictly for screening?

 because In the Icd 9 book theres a V72.62 code that states laboratory examination ordered as part of a routine general medical examination. than in small print "blood tests for routine general physical examination".

My question is we are using this code in our office for labs ordered at physicals when no diagnosis is given and insurance companies are not paying for it. can anyone explain to me why this would be?

Im so confused, why we would have such a code and insurance companies not recognize it. Thanks in advance for any clarification I can get.

Darcy CPC


----------



## ths (May 16, 2011)

May be you should try V72.69 for other laboratory examination.


----------



## mitchellde (May 16, 2011)

daah cpc said:


> Whats the proper code to use for when labs are ordered at a  physical and being done strictly for screening?
> 
> because In the Icd 9 book theres a V72.62 code that states laboratory examination ordered as part of a routine general medical examination. than in small print "blood tests for routine general physical examination".
> 
> ...


If it is for screening then use a screening code, if no screening code is available then use the V72.62 as you have been.  Insurance does not have to pay for everything we do.  Some patients will have the coverage for these tests and some will not.  If the tests are performed because of therapy the patient is currently on, then it is not screening it is drug monitoring and should be coded with V58.83 followed by V58.6x for the drug the patient is receiving.


----------

